

[prophecy] Google will down from Reader Close. - barneybook

I can sure turn off Google Reader, Google will certainly demise.
Someone other arguments it?
======
MildlySerious
I don't think this will impact Google too much. Even in the case they get
pushed off the top the way MSN, AOL or MySpace did, they are also in the
hardware market, not to mention Google has become leading inventor, technology
company and also have a massive amount of funds to get back into business
somewhere else. They won't just disappear like that.

